

Color Pictures of Russian Empire circa 1900 - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-17449958

======
tokenadult
Thread from 142 days about color photographs of Russia:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4491959>

